# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Growing moss - low temp the key condition?

## cs_sg

For my 15gallon curved front, 

The tank has the following:
Lighting: 20W FL + 11W PL
CO2 : DIY 
Filter : HOB
Existing Gravel/substrate: 1 inch Potting mix, 5 root monster spread around 45cmx35cm area(Those you see in cold storage) topped with 1 inch fine lapis gravel
Fan: None. This tank is in my bedroom so a fan is not possible as the buzzing sound is too unbearable.
Temperature: 28 deg on average.

I have these 3 mosses on hand, namely:
1) java moss
2) erect moss
3) christmas moss 

To test the water and suitability of the tank setup, I have recently thrown in a clump of java moss, christmas moss into this tank.
The Java moss seemed to be doing ok, cos I see new growth with the tips being a lighter shade.
I don't know about the Christmas moss yet since I just added it yesterday.

From your experience, which of the above moss will do better in this tank condition?

If my java moss survives and growing, does it mean that erect moss and christmas moss will do alright too?

The erect moss in my other tank is doing well and I do not want to move them and kill it cos it is just a bit that I have at the moment. That tank has a fan on it and temp is about 27deg,

I always read that lower temperature ( 24-26deg) is the 'key' condition for moss to do well. Does any of you have any success with growing moss wwith water temperature around 28deg or higher?

----------


## David

at 28C is a little tough for Java Moss....

----------


## cs_sg

[quote:da1a2b3675="David"]at 28C is a little tough for Java Moss....[/quote:da1a2b3675]

Just for java moss or all types of moss?

----------


## hwchoy

28 is going to be too high, but there are always exceptions. if you intend on growing moss then really suggest you bring the temperature down. my office tank used to be around 20-22 and the moss grew fantastically.

----------


## cs_sg

What is the most possible highest temp that these moss can grow?
The tank is a 45x35x35cm curved front.

Are you suggesting that most moss tanks (shrimp tanks) are kept in air conditioned environment?

I hope to see one which can survive and thrive at normal room temperature.

----------


## hwchoy

they will grow, only how well. the colder the better. typical damp environments would be a few degree below ambient so we can expect 22-25 to be ideal for them.

----------


## cs_sg

How well, do you mean they get long and stringy under 'poor' condition?
or the growth rate?

----------


## hwchoy

yes usually they don't produce good looking fronds, stringy, and turns brown too.

----------


## cs_sg

Thanks.
I'll give up the idea of this moss tank than.

 :Crying:  what can I do with this 15gallon tank?
I guess I have to work on the lights instead to grow anything in it.

----------


## hwchoy

can try things like anubias.

----------


## cs_sg

I find the anubias (except the A. nana'petite') unattractive even though they are so hardy. I've got 2 from Teo's farm a few months ago and they grew back after a severe nip from my fish.

I thought of keeping shrimps in this 15 gallon cos anything else just looked like 'fish in a glass jail'. Not much swimming room in this 45x35x35cm tank.

----------


## hwchoy

are are plenty of choices of fishes suitable for a 15gallon. fishes in the _Boraras_, _Sundadanio_ or _Microrasbora_ genus would do splendidly in a school of 20, plus some shrimps.

if you prefer south american you can go for _Axelrodia_ spp.

Gratiola in Cantonment has various _Boraras_ and _Microrasbora nana_ in stock.

----------


## cs_sg

I thought its the 1 inch per fish rule for small fish?

so.. isn't it 10 fish max plus a few shrimps?
With 20 small fish.. I cannot handle the bioload and won't it be more prone to algae boom?

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:aac25d767f="cs_sg"]I thought its the 1 inch per fish rule for small fish?

so.. isn't it 10 fish max plus a few shrimps?
With 20 small fish.. I cannot handle the bioload and won't it be more prone to algae boom?[/quote:aac25d767f]

I wouldn't call a _Boraras_ "small", more like minuscule.  :Wink:

----------


## cs_sg

[quote:5f1a063ff2="hwchoy"][quote:5f1a063ff2="cs_sg"]I thought its the 1 inch per fish rule for small fish?

so.. isn't it 10 fish max plus a few shrimps?
With 20 small fish.. I cannot handle the bioload and won't it be more prone to algae boom?[/quote:5f1a063ff2]

I wouldn't call a _Boraras_ "small", more like minuscule.  :Wink: [/quote:5f1a063ff2]

As 'small' as a clown killie?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

full grown clown killies are easily 3-4 times larger. _Boraras_ are at most 2cm.

----------


## |squee|

The briggitae I have now are like 1cm long. I'm having trouble counting them since they are so small and quick.

For that tank, maybe you are right, go get your lights fixed, then your choice of plants will grow. But then again, if you use light loving plants to make full use of your high light, then c02 and fertilization and everything else is needed too.

----------


## cs_sg

[quote:e7f59e1a11="|squee|"]The briggitae I have now are like 1cm long. I'm having trouble counting them since they are so small and quick.

For that tank, maybe you are right, go get your lights fixed, then your choice of plants will grow. But then again, if you use light loving plants to make full use of your high light, then c02 and fertilization and everything else is needed too.[/quote:e7f59e1a11]

I guess fixing the lighting is an easier option at the moment.
Unless I'm going to put up with a Fan buzzing away while I sleep.

It would have been a perfect choice for a shrimp tank.
DIY CO2 for this tank is much easier cos it much smaller and I have an internal filter and HOB filter for it.

I have 2x15 watts FL light and another 20W tube hanging around, so that might just fix it but with such a small tank, choices of plants are limited too since some just grow too tall and requires frequent trimming/uprooting.

----------


## rijac

hi, examples of 15 gallon setups that could 'inspire' you... 

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest20..._9_Details.htm
http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest20...14_Details.htm
http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest20...17_Details.htm

----------


## cs_sg

[quote:16dc11a8bb="rijac"]hi, examples of 15 gallon setups that could 'inspire' you... 

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest20..._9_Details.htm
http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest20...14_Details.htm
http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest20...17_Details.htm[/quote:16dc11a8bb]
Hi, Thanks for the links  :Smile: 

I have seen those before and I believe they are not local (in SG).
I was just trying to make this a low tech tank after getting advise that its easier to maintain one 'High tech' (mine is not even close to that) and one low tech tank if I have to, rather than juggling with 2 tanks as a newbie.

With the equipment contraints, I'll have to make do with what I have at least for now.

----------

